# Distance WiFi signal travels from hot spot?



## Bonheur (Feb 26, 2009)

I am trying to learn some basic info about WiFi. The nearest hot spot to my home is a McDonald's almost 5 miles away, & the service is free there. Is there any way I could use this for my internet connection (without paying a cell phone service)? I have a Dell XPS 1640, with Intel WiFi Link 5300 and 802.11AGN Half Mini Card, Dell Wireless 370 Bluetooth Internal (2.0+Enhanced Data Rate), and Dell Connect 2.1. I don't know what other info about my laptop I need to provide - this is all new to me. :4-dontkno I'm still on dial-up with my old Inspiron now. Any help anyone could give me would really be appreciated! ray:


----------



## Bonheur (Feb 26, 2009)

Should this be in laptop support? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no way to use that spot, and you'd be violating their usage agreement anyway.

I suggest you buy your own access just like the rest of us have had to do.


----------



## Bonheur (Feb 26, 2009)

How do you buy your own access? How much does it cost? I'm very interested! Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You contact your local ISP providers and sign up for access. I'm sure there are a number of options in Florida.


----------

